# [ 2009 ] Tradewinds Cruise Club - tipping amount?



## Sunshine Wanted (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi there.  We are gearing up to go on our Tradewinds sailing charter in June and trying to make sure we are ready.  Does anyone know what the typical amount would be to tip the crew?  I know that crew works very hard on these types of yacht vacations so I want to make sure our tip is adequate to thank them for their hard work.


----------



## dchilds (Mar 28, 2009)

Sunshine Wanted said:


> Hi there.  We are gearing up to go on our Tradewinds sailing charter in June and trying to make sure we are ready.  Does anyone know what the typical amount would be to tip the crew?  I know that crew works very hard on these types of yacht vacations so I want to make sure our tip is adequate to thank them for their hard work.



We have tipped between $250 and $400.  The $250 was to the crew we purchased our membership from, and we gave them all the cash we had, minus the departure tax from the BVIs, which is cash only.  The crew does get a percentage from the sale, so we didn't feel too guilty.  The crews have been great, but we like to give even more when the service is outstanding.


----------



## riverside (Mar 28, 2009)

I think we tipped $250.00.  We didn't care for the crew at all and thought they were very lazy.  We still tipped because it was the right thing to do.  Out of the 4 cabins, I think only 2 tipped.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Mar 29, 2009)

riverside said:


> I think we tipped $250.00.  We didn't care for the crew at all and thought they were very lazy.  We still tipped because it was the right thing to do.  Out of the 4 cabins, I think only 2 tipped.



That is unusual to hear.  Usually crew work so hard to make your sailing vacation wonderful.

Thanks for the replies!  We are in countdown mode now.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 29, 2009)

Usually the 2 crew members are a married couple.  The AI has gone up dramatically in the last 5 years.  I am sure the crew gets part of that in addition to lots of extra $$$$ selling memberships.  We have never tipped over $200 total.

Carolyn


----------



## cedars (Mar 30, 2009)

*tips*

We tipped $350-our crew was wonderful and they do not get any other monies unless they sell memberships. MaryAnn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 31, 2009)

cedars said:


> We tipped $350-our crew was wonderful and they do not get any other monies unless they sell memberships. MaryAnn



Mary Ann,

Where did you sail and who was your Captain and first mate (cook)?  Maybe I will request them on our next cruise since we are TWCC owners.  We have had great crews and not so great crews.

Carolyn


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 31, 2009)

*We had a great crew also and tipped accordingly, but the push to purchase...*



cedars said:


> We tipped $350-our crew was wonderful and they do not get any other monies unless they sell memberships. MaryAnn



made the trip less than it could have been.  The captain sat us down three times during the trip and we told him "no" each time.  The final straw was being marched into the sales office on the last day.  We had to finally get up and walk out of the office and it put a damper on the rest of the day and evening.

I am sorry to hear that sometimes the crews are less than great.  Ours couldn't have been any better (except the sales part).


----------



## alanmj (Mar 31, 2009)

cedars said:


> We tipped $350-our crew was wonderful and they do not get any other monies unless they sell memberships. MaryAnn



Not true. The crew gets a salary for every charter. It's not a lot - I heard something like $1500 (together) - and it comes from the AI fees. In addition they get performance bonuses on top of sales bonuses.


----------



## Alphadog (Apr 1, 2009)

We loved our crew ( married couple).  It was their first solo and did everything right.  We tipped $300.00.  I hope the others on our boat did likewise.  They made our trip great!


----------



## Whirl (Apr 1, 2009)

*Tipping?...of Course!*

We have gone on 3 cruises and have always tipped the crew...I would say between 200-400 is still  reasonable range with which I would concur. 

I do not think it is fair to not tip or tip less because one assumes that they might be getting compensated in other ways or getting money for selling memberships...That may well be true, but irrelavent. As a guest, I believe you should make your contribution. I do not choose to forgo tipping the waiter because he is getting tipped by the other table or because I know that the restaurant pays him too. he provided a service TO ME, so I TIP in appreciation of his attention and services and tip well if service was extraordinary and less well if it was bare minimum but he/she performed the job.  The service/hospitiality industry is an industry where tipping is the norm.


The crew cleans up after you, like a maid service...who you would tip. They cook for you three times a day, set a beautiful table,and again clean up after you like in a restaurant....where you would tip. They are your personal tour guide, sometimes dive guides, and the ones I have had tend to virtually every need and make efforts to personalize drinks, food and activities based on preferences.... also services for which one should tip. Add up all that delayed tipping over a week's time and you can easily justify a few hundred  dollars. This is how they make their living, providing services and a memorable experience for you... I know it feels tough because you paid a large all inclusive fee, but all you did was pay for a week's worth of  food, activities, and services in one lump sum....not so bad...so just factor in the tip too, and bring extra cash.

Haven't been since we did our last cruise when I was pregnant with my first daughter....can't wait to go back!


----------



## alanmj (Apr 2, 2009)

Whirl said:


> We have gone on 3 cruises and have always tipped the crew...I would say between 200-400 is still  reasonable range with which I would concur.



Agreed.



Whirl said:


> I do not think it is fair to not tip or tip less because one assumes that they might be getting compensated in other ways or getting money for selling memberships...
> The service/hospitiality industry is an industry where tipping is the norm.



This is a very American view (and also other countries such as Canada). In other parts of the world, especially central Europe, those working in the service/hospitality industries receive a decent wage and do not rely on tips for their livelihood. Yes, one rounds-up a little, but nothing like the 15-20% that is common in the U.S. as U.S. waiters etc. get minimum wage (or even less for the first 6 months as a "training wage") so rely on tips. If the crew is well compensated through their wages and bonuses, then a large tip is not required as one has paid that compensation already. But I do agree with your range.


Can I ask how you've been on 3 cruises with TWCC? If you are not a member there is the 1-in-4 restriction that I though was strictly enforced for RCI exchangers.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 3, 2009)

alanmj said:


> Can I ask how you've been on 3 cruises with TWCC? If you are not a member there is the 1-in-4 restriction that I though was strictly enforced for RCI exchangers.



Taking it one step further - I thought the 1-in-4 was for all exchanges - even if you came in on a guest certificate from another RCI member. 

Beyond the obvious answer of your first one was 9 years ago.


----------



## Whirl (Apr 3, 2009)

delete - Blackberry posting error.


----------



## Whirl (Apr 3, 2009)

alanmj said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are correct and it is a decidely American perspective, and as I should have thought to consider the question from a wider range of vantagepoints, in this case more globally.  

On the other hand, I guess my American perspective was also shaded by our experiences that the majority of the passengers we travelled with were, in fact, American.  We did 3 cruises ( we are members, by the way) and all were predominantly American travelers. And  each boat, at least then, traveled with a companion boat as well, so that's about 24 cabins and  there 3 couples that were not American.

We cruised in 2001,2002, and 2003, so it has been some time, so anything could have changed since then, so I would bear that in mind as my experiences may be dated. I know the programs have changed dramatically...with points, and all sorts of things. We just have a basic original 6 cabin membership....

Alas, we yearn to go again; it's one of our favorite vacations, but I just can't leave the kids for a straight week!


----------



## Whirl (Apr 3, 2009)

alanmj said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are correct and it is a decidely American perspective, and as I should have thought to consider the question from a wider range of vantagepoints, in this case more globally.  

On the other hand, I guess my American perspective was also shaded by our experiences that the majority of the passengers we travelled with were, in fact, American.  We did 3 cruises ( we are members, by the way) and all were predominantly American travelers ( and remember each boat travels with a companion boat as well. 

We cruised in 2001,2002, and 2003, so it has been some time, so anthing could have changed since then, so I would bear that in mind as my experiences may be dated. I know the programs have changed dramatically...with points, and all sorts of things. We just have a basic original 6 cabin membership....We yearn to go again, one of our favorite vacations, but I just can't leave the kids for a straight week!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 3, 2009)

Whirl said:


> We cruised in 2001,2002, and 2003, so it has been some time, so anthing could have changed since then, so I would bear that in mind as my experiences may be dated. I know the programs have changed dramatically...with points, and all sorts of things. We just have a basic original 6 cabin membership....We yearn to go again, one of our favorite vacations, but I just can't leave the kids for a straight week!



Take the kids by trying to hook up with a family cruise, TWCC will try to help you arrange it with another family.  Last year we actually took the whole boat and made it a family affair.


----------



## Whirl (Apr 3, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Take the kids by trying to hook up with a family cruise, TWCC will try to help you arrange it with another family.  Last year we actually took the whole boat and made it a family affair.




Thanks, I have noticed that on the website, but I think I want to wait until they are just a bit older. My twins are just 2 YO and too much of a handful right now....I could just never relax.  They adore the water and it would be aconstant battle....too stressful.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.  We have bareboat chartered in the past, so this will be very different (and NICE) to have crew there to be the responsible party, and then cooking, cleaning, bartending, & serving too?  Wow.  We can't wait.  We had a blast on our bareboat charter, but I am a fair weather sailor and must say I was a bit of a worry wart, so this will take the "worry" part away!  I already know we will fall in LOVE with this experience.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 5, 2009)

I noticed on TWCC website when I was there yesterday that it suggests a tip of $100 per person.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Apr 5, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I noticed on TWCC website when I was there yesterday that it suggests a tip of $100 per person.



Thanks Sandy.


----------



## Whirl (Apr 5, 2009)

*Nice Work, Sandy!*



Sandy Lovell said:


> I noticed on TWCC website when I was there yesterday that it suggests a tip of $100 per person.




Took the Mystery right out of it. Thanks, Sandy. So that's the expectation is. 

Seems like most people are pretty much on target with that. Thanks


----------



## Sandy (Feb 6, 2015)

Whirl said:


> Took the Mystery right out of it. Thanks, Sandy. So that's the expectation is.
> 
> Seems like most people are pretty much on target with that. Thanks



So, that seems like it could mean $100 for each of the crew ($200 total) and per person (not per cabin) which would then be $200 for each passenger = $400 total for a cabin. Does that make sense? It falls within the range of what others have said on this thread.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 6, 2015)

You are picking up a 6 year old post.  The tip is per person in the cabin, and it is based on the current AI fees.  Which have risen in the last 6 years.  

The suggestion on the tradewinds site now states...
"Crew gratuities

Gratuities are at your own discretion and if you feel that your crew have done a wonderful job then a gratuity would be most welcome! The suggested guidelines from the industry standard is 15% to 18% of the all inclusive rate. "

The current AI rate is $950 USD in most locations, in Euros in a few other places.   The rate is higher for RCI inbound guests.


The rate for tips is now about $150-200 Per person in the cabin.  NOT per crew member, but per guest in your cabin, either 1 or 2.  Most often there is a crew of 2 but a few of the luxury and flagship yachts have 3 crew.  But they also have more quests.  If you are an RCI inbound it is unlikely you will get a luxury or flagship.  But is has happened if there is a cancellation, but don't ask and don't expect it your likely not going to get put on a new boat as an exchanger.  As a tradewinds member, you can book yourself onto one of the new boats.


----------



## Sandy (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks Sandy, 

I did not even notice how old this thread was!!!
I was looking into possibly renting a trip from an owner and began some research on the TUG board for general info. 

It is easy to get caught up in all of the threads without realizing that some of them are quite old!!!

take care,



Sandy VDH said:


> You are picking up a 6 year old post.  The tip is per person in the cabin, and it is based on the current AI fees.  Which have risen in the last 6 years.
> 
> The suggestion on the tradewinds site now states...
> "Crew gratuities
> ...


----------

